# Ok, who has had their gallbladder taken out?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have been sick for quite a while, and now my doctor thinks it might be my gallbladder. He is having me go get an ultrasound of it.

If you had yours removed, can you tell me what the recovery is like? I've got this new baby coming here the end of January, and I don't need anything messing with that!!!! :shocked: 

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I had my gallbladder taken out about 4 or five years ago. It wound up being emergency surgery and i had no problem with recovery. I was out of work for only a week and i was up and running around the next day.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Nov 13 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850883


> I had my gallbladder taken out about 4 or five years ago. It wound up being emergency surgery and i had no problem with recovery. I was out of work for only a week and i was up and running around the next day.[/B]


I am so glad the recovery isn't long!!! :smheat: 

I just called to get the ultrasound scheduled, and they can't get me until the 21st. :shocked:

Nothing like Thanksgiving, a possible surgery, Christmas, and then bringing my baby boy home. It's gonna be busy around here!! LOL

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

FWIW. I haven't had it removed. Here's my experience:

There was talk of removing my gall bladder, as I had years of related health issues. Then someone (not a doctor) suggested food intolerance instead of a diseased gall bladder. I did a test by a gastroenterologist lab, called Entero Lab, and after 10 years, several specialists, numerous tests-3 ultrasounds, a nuclear test-forgot the name, Upper and lower GI, a CAT scan, and being in a lot of pain, I finally got a diagnosis! I'm intolerant to gluten and dairy. I removed those foods from my diet. I no longer have gall bladder pain, or related reflux indigestion symptoms, and they didn't have to remove it.

Edited: That doesn't mean everyone who has gall bladder issues has a food intolerance and doesn't need their gall bladder removed. When there are gall bladder issues, some people might get misdiagnosed. .


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The procedure is laproscopic, so you only have 3 or 4 small holes in your abdomen. Recovery is within 2 weeks. Some people do it over a long weekend and go back to work right away, if they have a sit down type job. I hope all goes well for you.

Tina


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I suffered for years with attacks. One new year's eve I had one that would not stop. It was
horrible and I wanted to die! My daughter took me to emergency and they found my gallbladder
was the culprit. I had laproscopic surgery and was so glad to be rid of that horrid pain. The recovery
was pretty easy. I went home the next day.

Had I known what I know now about some food allergies causing these types of problems I probably would
have investigated farther, but the pain got the best of me and the rest is history.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

My husband had his taken out a few years ago while we were dating. He walked like a hunched-over old man for a couple of days and was very sore, like you would be if you had done 1,000 sit-ups or something.  Coughing and sneezing hurt a loooot. But after a few days he gradually got back up to speed. You might need a little help with your puppy for a few days right after because he won't understand that you can't run or not to touch your tummy. 

As far as "life without a gall bladder," he does really well but fatty foods, um....go "through" him faster. He has the same problem if he overeats. Just a warning.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, I'm not going to tell you about my surgery. I had the old fashioned one, so it doesn't compare. The only reason I'm answering is that once I recovered, it was wonderful. No more pain!! The surgery now is a breeze compared to the old cut your gut kind.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My hubby had his gall bladder removed a few years back. During hospitalization for another issue the very full gallbladder was discovered and he was advised to have it removed. He chose to "wait". I think about 2 years later he ended up in ER... found the common duct was blocked and he has pancreatitis and a very sick man. The Dr. siad he absolutely had to have the gallbladder out it was VERY full of stones and could be a danger od rupture or anothe 'renegade stone causing another duct blockage.
However the Dr also said since he had been thru so much with the pancreatitis.. he wanted him to go home for about a month and get stronger... then come back for the procedure. Even though laproscopic and usually considered a one-day surgery procedure, he siad he planned to keep him overnight to be sure all was well. 

So yes a month later.. the procedure was done. I could not believe the 3 tiny little incisions, one of which only required a band-aid! The dr told him to take it easy for a week but for the most part could do 'normal stuff'...just not do any heavy lifting or 'extreme' activity. He was sent home with pain meds... he never took them... said he only felt slightly sore.. certainly not pain. 

So if everyone's surgery was as 'easy' as his was with the laproscopic procedure.. it truly was not bad at all. Actually in a matter of days he said he felt 'normal".

I still am amazed how they were able to do so much thru such tiny incisions! LOL


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

My friend had hers removed today. When she tells me her experiences, I'll post them here.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i had mine removed 9 or so years ago....u will be well recovered by the time ur baby comes but i wont tell u my experience b/c mine was not typical :huh:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 13 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850910


> My friend had hers removed today. When she tells me her experiences, I'll post them here.[/B]


Great, I'd love to hear!!

What foods have gluton in them? It can't be a dairy thing, as I rarely eat anything considered dairy.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 13 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850917


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 13 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850910





> My friend had hers removed today. When she tells me her experiences, I'll post them here.[/B]


Great, I'd love to hear!!

What foods have gluton in them? It can't be a dairy thing, as I rarely eat anything considered dairy.

HUGz! Jules

[/B][/QUOTE]




Gluten is in: Wheat, Oats, Rye, Barley. Gluten Intolerance and Celiac Disease have the same symptoms. Celiac disease is when there is damage to the intestines from gluten. Some gluten intolerant people don't yet have intestinal damage.

http://www.celiac.com/articles/119/1/Gall-...ggan/Page1.html

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0IS...ec/ai_94538644/


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I had it out in 1994 I was 24. The pain was something I can't explain. It was worse than childbirth :smheat: I was filled with stones.
I had the laprascopic and I was walking within 2 hrs  I had to, I had a 3 yr old and a 6 month old :biggrin: 
Recovery is 123. You will be ok.. Good luck


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Nov 13 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850932


> I had it out in 1994 I was 24. The pain was something I can't explain. It was worse than childbirth :smheat: I was filled with stones.
> I had the laprascopic and I was walking within 2 hrs  I had to, I had a 3 yr old and a 6 month old :biggrin:
> Recovery is 123. You will be ok.. Good luck[/B]



Okay, that's what I didn't want to say. At least with childbirth, we had more than a stone or two to show for the surgery. LOL!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I had mine taken out a few years ago laproscopic. It really was a very easy recovery. I believe I could have gone back to my desk job on the 3rd day IF I had had to. I had mine done on a Tues & was back at work the following Monday. It was done out-patient; I was home in a matter of a few hours. You should be just fine to get your baby in January. Please don't hesitate and wait long. My dr told me that if I waited until an emergency surgery was required, they might not be able to do it laproscopic. Again though, this was about 6 years ago. Technology has changed quite a bit in that time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I guess first off make sure it is the gallbladder an not celiac or something like that. But if it is, this should really reassure you. My mom had her gall bladder out when she was 85!!! Yes, 85. She had a heart attack at 83, bypass and valve replacement at 84 and gall bladder removal at 85. And she did amazingly well. They couldn't do laproscopic(sp) because of her heart so it was the old fashioned kind but she was pretty much back to normal in a few weeks. And I mean active not laying around. She was playing with her grandchildren. I agree that waiting until it's an emergency is a bad idea. Better to get it done planned rather than once you have your new bundle of joy. Good luck. :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah finally a topic that I'm an expert in. I had mine taken out 10 weeks ago and I have never been so happy with the results. I was in pain for 3 months trying to figure out what was wrong. I was having some typical symptoms, but also some atypical ones and they tested for everything else, but the gallbladder. I finally read on the INTERNET more about the gallbladder than I ever wanted to know and diagnosed myself. Went to a gastrologist and sure enough it was stones. 

I had the laparoscopic surgery and have 4 small incisions that only required a band-aid. I had more pain from the trapped gas they use to pump up your stomach than from the surgery itself. A few days and I felt great. 

You can PM me if you have any specific questions, but in general it was worth it for me. No more pain..


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been having alot of digestive issues for several years and things were getting worse and worse so I finally gave in and went for help (gastroenterologist). Celiac disease is about the first thing they tested me for. It's a simple blood test. I did get lucky and they found my problem very soon after testing started. It wasn't gall bladder or celiac. I wish you luck as not feeling the best is miserable!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I had mine out the old fashioned way. A fast recovery was very important to me as my dad was dying at home and I was the primary caregiver. For various reasons it was impossible to do laparoscopic surgery. I was on my feet and back to normal within *two weeks*, that is right *two weeks*. 
Good Luck! rayer:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

My boyfriend (I really dislike that term...) had a severe attack several years ago that resulted in a hospital stay, and the doctors strongly recommended surgery to remove the gallbladder. He decided to wait and investigate options, and he ended up visiting a wonderful holistic clinic. He was given a process to follow that concluded with a cleanse. At the end of the cleanse he "eliminated" the stones (you could actually see them...eww). He now does the cleanse about once every 18 months as a precaution, but he has been pain-free and symptom-free ever since.

I don't know if this is something you would want to do while pregnant, but it is an interesting alternative to surgery.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Nov 17 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852219


> My boyfriend (I really dislike that term...) had a severe attack several years ago that resulted in a hospital stay, and the doctors strongly recommended surgery to remove the gallbladder. He decided to wait and investigate options, and he ended up visiting a wonderful holistic clinic. He was given a process to follow that concluded with a cleanse. At the end of the cleanse he "eliminated" the stones (you could actually see them...eww). He now does the cleanse about once every 18 months as a precaution, but he has been pain-free and symptom-free ever since.
> 
> I don't know if this is something you would want to do while pregnant, but it is an interesting alternative to surgery.[/B]


I think her "baby boy" is her malt that is almost ready go home, not a pregnancy 

i wish a baby could be born laroscopically, LOL! Seriously, if you're not used to surgery, laroscopic surgery might be a little uncomfy recooperating from afterwards, but it's nothing like having a very large incision to recoup from. If it's indeed gallbladder and you have the laroscopic option, go for it! Keep us updated!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 17 2009, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852236


> QUOTE (LitGal @ Nov 17 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852219





> My boyfriend (I really dislike that term...) had a severe attack several years ago that resulted in a hospital stay, and the doctors strongly recommended surgery to remove the gallbladder. He decided to wait and investigate options, and he ended up visiting a wonderful holistic clinic. He was given a process to follow that concluded with a cleanse. At the end of the cleanse he "eliminated" the stones (you could actually see them...eww). He now does the cleanse about once every 18 months as a precaution, but he has been pain-free and symptom-free ever since.
> 
> I don't know if this is something you would want to do while pregnant, but it is an interesting alternative to surgery.[/B]


I think her "baby boy" is her malt that is almost ready go home, not a pregnancy 

i wish a baby could be born laroscopically, LOL! Seriously, if you're not used to surgery, laroscopic surgery might be a little uncomfy recooperating from afterwards, but it's nothing like having a very large incision to recoup from. If it's indeed gallbladder and you have the laroscopic option, go for it! Keep us updated!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oops! :blush: The baby stuff can get confusing.... Sorry for the mix-up.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 17 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852236


> QUOTE (LitGal @ Nov 17 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852219





> My boyfriend (I really dislike that term...) had a severe attack several years ago that resulted in a hospital stay, and the doctors strongly recommended surgery to remove the gallbladder. He decided to wait and investigate options, and he ended up visiting a wonderful holistic clinic. He was given a process to follow that concluded with a cleanse. At the end of the cleanse he "eliminated" the stones (you could actually see them...eww). He now does the cleanse about once every 18 months as a precaution, but he has been pain-free and symptom-free ever since.
> 
> I don't know if this is something you would want to do while pregnant, but it is an interesting alternative to surgery.[/B]


I think her "baby boy" is her malt that is almost ready go home, not a pregnancy 

i wish a baby could be born laroscopically, LOL! Seriously, if you're not used to surgery, laroscopic surgery might be a little uncomfy recooperating from afterwards, but it's nothing like having a very large incision to recoup from. If it's indeed gallbladder and you have the laroscopic option, go for it! Keep us updated!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I thought she had her hands full too... having a puppy and also a baby..and surgery.  Although come to think of it, she had alot of questions (in other posts) about the puppy and no mention of "the baby". Ignore me, I'll be OK...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I know of a couple of people who did the gall bladder/liver cleanse and got rid of gall stones without surgery. 

They opted for that because they didn't want their gall bladder removed, even though a person can live without it. (It's there for a good reason.)


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 17 2009, 11:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852250


> QUOTE (camfan @ Nov 17 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852236





> QUOTE (LitGal @ Nov 17 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852219





> My boyfriend (I really dislike that term...) had a severe attack several years ago that resulted in a hospital stay, and the doctors strongly recommended surgery to remove the gallbladder. He decided to wait and investigate options, and he ended up visiting a wonderful holistic clinic. He was given a process to follow that concluded with a cleanse. At the end of the cleanse he "eliminated" the stones (you could actually see them...eww). He now does the cleanse about once every 18 months as a precaution, but he has been pain-free and symptom-free ever since.
> 
> I don't know if this is something you would want to do while pregnant, but it is an interesting alternative to surgery.[/B]


I think her "baby boy" is her malt that is almost ready go home, not a pregnancy 

i wish a baby could be born laroscopically, LOL! Seriously, if you're not used to surgery, laroscopic surgery might be a little uncomfy recooperating from afterwards, but it's nothing like having a very large incision to recoup from. If it's indeed gallbladder and you have the laroscopic option, go for it! Keep us updated!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I thought she had her hands full too... having a puppy and also a baby..and surgery.  Although come to think of it, she had alot of questions (in other posts) about the puppy and no mention of "the baby". Ignore me, I'll be OK...
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I had mine removed about 12 years ago.....after about 2 years of my doctor thinking it was acid reflux and then thinking all the pain was "in my head" needless to say I no longer go to that quack, uh doctor.
The pain was so bad that I passed out once, it felt like an elephant crushing my chest and back. I had delivered 3 babies by that time and I can tell you this was worse! 
Anyway, I did fine excpet for having a reaction to the pain meds, which set me back plus at the time my daughter was 2 years old so I couldnt lift her for a few weeks. Now that was hard!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Just to be clear ... I am not pregnant. :smheat: ROFL

Thanks for all the posts!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Nov 13 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850917


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Nov 13 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850910





> My friend had hers removed today. When she tells me her experiences, I'll post them here.[/B]


Great, I'd love to hear!!

What foods have gluton in them? It can't be a dairy thing, as I rarely eat anything considered dairy.

HUGz! Jules
[/B][/QUOTE]

When I had my surgery I was told the gallbladder digested things like raw vegs and fatty foods. I eat alot of raw vegs and every time I would I would have an attack, especially if I ate a salad. I also went to the local ER 3 times with the pain and was misdiagnosed all three times. The 4th time that I went to the ER I was out of town in Daytona at my moms and had to be taken to the ER and it wasn't until then that they said it was my gallbladder. It was full of gall stones. That was a Friday night, the following Tuesday I had surgery. They did a ultrasound to ck my gallbladder.

I had my gallbladder removed 5 yrs ago, it was done laproscopicly so I had 3 small incisions, one left a scar that is about an inch long. It was when my daughter was a little over a year old, I couldn't lift her for like a week. I do remember that I had to stay over night in the hospital I think I was released the next day with pain pills. I was sore for 5-6 days after and I remember something that helped was holding a folded blanket with some weight to it on my belly when sitting that helped when coughing or sneezing or laughing. 
Depending on when you get it done, if you have the puppy home yet, you may have problems bending down to pick the puppy up for up to a couple weeks after surgery depending on your recovery time. ie. to take him up and down stairs to potty or just sitting on the couch and picking him up from the floor at your feet.

I will say that I would never want to have the pain from my gallbladder again, but I did have some side effects after. Nothing real bad, but as someone mentioned earlier there are times when stuff goes right through ya quick. And you have loose stools often for a while after the surgery. But that to me is nothing compared to the pain I had!

Good luck and I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Way back when I had my problems, in the 80's, the things that started my problems would be fatty type foods. I was quite thin then and had kids who loved gravy. They, too, were thin. So, if I made gravy, I could count on having trouble. :-( My doc didn't think it was gall bladder because my pain was all in my back. I went trough tons of tests before he ever did the sonogram which showed the gall stone. Why he didn't do that least invasive test first is beyond me. Anyway, it was sort of like a hysterectomy to me. Having the surgery wasn't fun, but the results are so much better.  No matter how long the recuperation, the end result is worth it. Good luck!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Nov 17 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852451


> Way back when I had my problems, in the 80's, the things that started my problems would be fatty type foods. I was quite thin then and had kids who loved gravy. They, too, were thin. So, if I made gravy, I could count on having trouble. :-( My doc didn't think it was gall bladder because my pain was all in my back. I went trough tons of tests before he ever did the sonogram which showed the gall stone. Why he didn't do that least invasive test first is beyond me. Anyway, it was sort of like a hysterectomy to me. Having the surgery wasn't fun, but the results are so much better.  No matter how long the recuperation, the end result is worth it. Good luck!![/B]



Actually there are two schools of thought on the issue of fat and gall bladder. Some doctors and scientists believe that good fats (Omega 3, salmon, grassfed beef, etc.) are extremely helpful to the liver and gall bladder, while Omega 6 fats (veg oils, conventionally raised meats)and refined carbs (white flour, etc.) are the things that aggravate. So it's the bad fats in our diet, not necessarily all fats. 

Yes, you are correct, some people have back pain from gall bladder issues. I think I had 3 ultrasounds, which showed nothing, but I still had a lot of pain and indigestion, but it wasn't gall bladder issues.

Crossposted this link: http://www.organicthrifty.com/2009/11/18/i...body-digesting/


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I wanted to add that gall bladder problems are not always caused by stones (though stones are certainly the most common problem). My husband had no gallstones, which was probably the reason it took a while for him to be diagnosed. The definitive test for him was a HIDA scan, which was not exactly pleasant, but its purpose is to measure the gall bladder function, to see if it is working/emptying properly. Good luck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Dora's Mom @ Nov 18 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852594


> I wanted to add that gall bladder problems are not always caused by stones (though stones are certainly the most common problem). My husband had no gallstones, which was probably the reason it took a while for him to be diagnosed. The definitive test for him was a HIDA scan, which was not exactly pleasant, but its purpose is to measure the gall bladder function, to see if it is working/emptying properly. Good luck![/B]


Yes, I had the HIDA too. Not exactly pleasant, agreed!


----------

